# skimmer/refuge ?



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm making a new refugium/sump out of a 20l I got. I was wondering if I can just put my skimmer pump inside the infeed side of my sumpand put the return back in this area too? Or will I need to put the whole skimmer in this area? The reason I ask is because I want to increase my fuge area in the 20L.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Like put the pump after the fuge and the return at the start? I think that should be just fine.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I think I understand your question. It depends on your skimmer. If you skimmer was made to go IN SUMP only then it will have to go inside. If (Like the Coralife Super Skimmers) it can hang on.....You can do as you are asking.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks, It is a corallife superskimmer. So I can just put the pump from my skimmer in the dt return side of the sump.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep, That will work fine. The skimmer will sit outside of the sump and you pump and return will be inside. I used to do it that way until I got my ASM in sump skimmer.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yea i did the same thing reef neck is saying and it works amazingly.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just be extra sure to check the collection cup regularly, if it over flows it wont flow into the sump, it will flow all over the bottom of your stand. but it works great besides that, you can drill the cup and put a over flow hose running into something large too. that is always a nice addition.


----------

